# Haflinger/QH Cross



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

I love her mare glare in the first picture, lol.  

Shes got nice legs- everything seems proportionate-- is she shod?


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice sturdy looking mare. I like her substance and overall balance. She is a bit straight in the shoulder and slightly long backed. She is also built fairly downhill (more so in the first pic than the second). Good angle and length of her pasterns, sturdy hip. Pretty nice mare - she seems to have taken more from the QH than the haffie in her build.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey you switched pictures on me, lol.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I did mess with the pictures so they'd turn out bigger. :wink: She's never had shoes on, and doesn't now, but her hooves are in need of a trim. *Some* of the downhill look can be blamed on the terrain, but I wouldn't doubt that she is indeed a touch downhill. 

Is there any discipline that would suit her build? Right now, she is broke to drive with her brother. I think either of them would look pretty cute as a little western pony, but they are very buddy sour with each other as they've NEVER been worked apart. I don't think they were taught to lunge, either, which I suppose isn't uncommon of driving horses. Thoughts?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

That is one nice horse. A little down hill, but all the angles in all the right places and plenty of bone. 

She might make a good heading horse. She has a lot of substance.


----------



## PastureSongs (May 27, 2013)

Hey I like your hay ring xD

Gettin' it done one way or the other.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Elana said:


> That is one nice horse. A little down hill, but all the angles in all the right places and plenty of bone.
> 
> She might make a good heading horse. She has a lot of substance.


Thank you very much. Might I ask what you mean by heading horse? As in team penning? Or roping? I feel like I'm missing something.



PastureSongs said:


> Hey I like your hay ring xD
> 
> Gettin' it done one way or the other.


I was far too excited when we made the smaller pasture for these two that they would have a feeder in proportion to the size of their pen, where the larger pasture has a larger feeder. If my madness makes sense. :lol:

-

Here is a picture from today, Abby is on the left, and her half brother Chester is on the right. I must be crazy, but even though Abby has a bit more pep, I do prefer her over her brother. She isn't as steady, but she is the brains of the two. Chester listens well, but is a bit of an airhead. The team is essentially Chester going, and Abby adapting to him. She doesn't slack off by any means, but having a shorter stride she wants to trot to his walk, and canter to his trot. Of course, once the brain starts trotting, so does the body. Then, you'd let them, they'd trot like all hell, and Abby would start cantering. You can see how it could escalate, so I've been making sure my commands are clear and concise, and reminding others plenty. Abby adapts to her surroundings, and in the week I've had her I can tell she gets body language quite well.


----------

